# Profibus-Adressierungsproblem ET200S



## Tobi P. (9 November 2019)

Moin zusammen,

ich bin gerade über ein recht merkwürdiges Adressierungsproblem bei einer ET200S gestolpert. Hier steht für eine Testkonfiguration eine Anlage mit CPU 315-2DP (6ES7-2AF03-0AB0) + DI/DO-Baugruppen an der ein CP343-1 (_6GK7343_-_1EX11_-_0XE0_), ein OP77B, ein Janitza UMG96S und zwei ET200S (jeweils IM151 Standard 6ES7-151-1AA04-0AB0) mit jeweils ein paar DI/DO bzw. AI/AO-Modulen hängt.
Programmierung über Step7 5.6 SP1 bzw. WinCC Flexible 2008 HF5 fürs HMI. Das ganze läuft auch völlig problemlos, das Janitza liefert fleissig Daten, die Ein - u. Ausgänge werden erkannt bzw. gesetzt, die Analogwerte kommen rein, das OP funzt - alles gut. Bis auf eine Sache - die ET200S mag Profibusadresse 4 nicht. Wir haben jetzt schon mehrere IM151 getestet (hab fünf Stück hier) und das Problem ist bei allen reproduzierbar. Sobald am Slave Adresse 4 eingestellt und in der Hardwarekonfig projektiert wird ist die Baugruppe nicht mehr erreichbar. Alle anderen Adressen funktionieren einwandfrei. An der Anlage hängt sonst nichts weiter dran und es liegt definitiv keine Doppelbelegung der Adresse durch einen der Slaves vor, das wurde von mittlerweile drei Leuten mehrfach kontrolliert. Adresse 4 => Baugruppe weg, beliebige andere Adresse => Baugruppe wieder da.
Im Prinzip ist das egal, ob der Slave jetzt Adresse 4 oder 11 oder 27 hat kratzt mich für den Testaufbau nicht aber mich würde schon brennend interessieren was dahintersteckt. Hat das einer von euch schon mal beobachtet, hab ich im Handbuch was übersehen oder kann Adresse 4 nur bei abnehmendem Mond projektiert werden? 
Mit Profibus-Peripherie hab ich wenig Erfahrung, ich mach sonst hauptsächlich Steuerungen für Netzersatzanlagen und da arbeiten wir mit "geringfügig" anderer Hardware 


Gruß Tobi


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (9 November 2019)

Welche Adresse hat denn das PG?

Ich würde einfach mal die ET200 auf eine funktionierende Adresse legen und dann am PG unter Step7 => PG/PC-Schnittstelle => Diagnose
schauen, ob sich jemand unter Adresse 4 meldet. Gibt es in NetPro evtl. projektierte Verbindungen


----------



## PN/DP (9 November 2019)

Welche Adresse benutzt Dein PG-Profibus-Adapter?
Was passiert, wenn Du das UMG96S oder das OP77B auf Adresse 4 einstellst?

Harald


----------



## Tobi P. (11 November 2019)

Moin,

sorry, das hatte ich vergessen zu schreiben: Den Adressentausch auf OP bzw. Janitza haben wir auch schon ausprobiert, beide sind unter Adresse 4 problemlos ansprechbar. Projektierung erfolgt über den CP343 über Ethernet da mein Netlink seit der letzten Baustelle irgendwo ist wo ich nicht weiss wo er ist, Projekttransfer fürs OP wird per S7-Routing über den CP und die CPU durchgeführt.
Das Problem beschränkt sich wirklich nur auf die IM151. Drei von denen die wir ausprobiert haben waren originalverpackt, zwei schon mal eingebaut, keine Ebay-Ware sondern direkt bei Siemens gekauft. Urlöschen der CPU hat auch nichts gebracht, haben wir auch schon probiert. In Netpro sind nur die für das Projekt nötigen Verbindungen und Adressen projektiert.

Gruß Tobi


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (11 November 2019)

Kannst du einmal ein Foto der DIP-Schalter einstellen, wenn du DP => 4 eingestellt hast?


----------



## PN/DP (11 November 2019)

Tobi P. schrieb:


> da mein Netlink seit der letzten Baustelle irgendwo ist


Dann kannst Du also auch nicht sehen, ob und unter welcher Adresse die IM151 im Profibus auftaucht, wenn die Adresse 4 eingestellt wird... :sad:
Hast Du zufällig mal die Adressen 5, 6, 7, 12, 13, 14, 15, ... ausprobiert? Ist die IM151 dann unter der eingestellten Adresse erreichbar? Oder unter 1, 2, 3, 8, 9, 10, 11 - das würde bedeuten, daß in der IM151 der DIP-Schalter oder irgendwas drumrum nicht richtig funktioniert.

Harald


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (11 November 2019)

> Schalter oder irgendwas drumrum nicht richtig funktioniert.


Das war auch mein Gedanke. Da er aber mehrere sich angeblich gleich verhalten wäre meine Vermutung,
das irgendein Verständnissfehler bei den Dipschaltern vorliegt.


----------



## Tobi P. (11 November 2019)

Moin,

so, dann hier mal zwei Bilder:







Wie gehabt unter Adresse 4 nicht erreichbar, alle auf Basis der Adresse 4 gebildeten Profibusadressen (5, 6, 7 etc.) sind aber unproblematisch. Die Baugruppe auf dem oberen Bild soll planmässig auch unter Adresse 7 laufen und wird auch als vorhanden und ok gemeldet.
Irgendwann nächste Woche sollte ich dann hoffentlich auch meinen Netlink wiederhaben wenn der Kollege der ihn wahrscheinlich eingesackt hat aus dem Urlaub zurück ist, dann schau ich mal nach wer sich unter Adresse 4 auf dem Bus meldet.
In der Zwischenzeit kann ich zumindest schon mal damit weitermachen Dinge miteinnander zu verknurpseln die eigentlich nicht dazu gedacht sind verknurpselt zu werden. Bei der Aktion gehts nämlich drum eine NEA mit proprietärem Kommunikationsprotokoll in ein Profibussystem zu integrieren und das geht mangels Gateway-Existenz leider nur auf äusserst umständliche Art => alle Signale und Analogwerte abgreifen und per S7 profibusfähig machen :s15:


Gruß Tobi


----------



## PN/DP (12 November 2019)

Was sagt der Siemens Support zu dem Problem?

Harald


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (12 November 2019)

Wusste es doch, Probleme mit der Busadresse von 6ES7151-1AA04-0AB0 hatten tatsächlich auch schon andere Leute. Wie so baut ihr überhaupt so alten Schrott ein? Eine Netzersatzanlage muss doch unter allen Umständen funktionieren? Und verschraube mal den Busstecker anständig! Ich kann solche Schludereien bei so etwas nicht sehen!


----------



## Blockmove (12 November 2019)

Der „alte Schrott“ ET200S ist mir lieber als der neue Schrott ET200SP 
An unseren neuen Linien ist mittlerweile viel SP verbaut und damit haben wir definitiv mehr Probleme als mit der alten S.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (12 November 2019)

Also die alte ET200S haben wir auch massenhaft verbaut und sehr selten Probleme.

Anfangs nur mit dem 1AA03, diese haben wie dann damals alle gegen 1AA04 getauscht ( Siemens Rückruf ).


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (12 November 2019)

Hat zwar nichts mit der Funktion zu tun aber eure Verdrahtungsfarben finde ich etwas merkwürdig.

24V = Dunkelblau / weiß
0V = weiß

Finde ich etwas ungewöhnlich


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (12 November 2019)

Meine Betonung lag auf "alt". Die eingesetzen 1AA04 sind heute mindestens zehn Jahre alt! 2008 kam die 1AA05 und 2015 kam die 1AA06. So etwas muss man nicht unbedingt an einer Netzersatzanlage verbauen, welche im Notfall so zuverlässig wie möglich funktionieren muss. Ich wollt's nur mal erwähnt haben  . Vielleicht ist die eigentliche Funktion aber auch gar nicht von dieser Anschaltung abhängig. Vielleicht hat Tobi diese Teile auch nur zum in 1# erwähnten Testaufbau verwendet.​
Ich bin aber sehr gespannt auf die tatsächliche Ursache.

Tobi, hast du mal ausschließlich diese IM an den Busmaster gehangen, also ohne sonstige Busteilnehmer?


----------



## PN/DP (12 November 2019)

Tobi P. schrieb:


> Das Problem beschränkt sich wirklich nur auf die IM151. Drei von denen die wir ausprobiert haben waren originalverpackt, zwei schon mal eingebaut, keine Ebay-Ware sondern direkt bei Siemens gekauft.





Tobi P. schrieb:


> zwei ET200S (jeweils IM151 Standard 6ES7-151-1AA04-0AB0)


Da checkt man einmal nicht die genaue Bestellnummer... dann stellt sich natürlich heraus, daß es sich um ein sehr altes Schätzchen handelt... da wird der Siemens Support wohl nicht mehr kostenfrei helfen.

Vielleicht hilft ein Firmware-Update auf die aktuelle Version V2.0.6
(btw: wo kann man die Firmware-Version des Gerätes sehen/auslesen?)

Harald


----------



## Tobi P. (12 November 2019)

Moin moin,

ich seh schon, ich muss etwas weiter ausholen  Die Netzersatzanlage um die es hier geht versorgt derzeit gar nichts, da wo die mal gewerkelt hat wohnt jetzt ein nagelneues 630kVA Containeraggregat dem ich eine Intelisys-Steuerung von Comap mit Touchpanel, Feldbusoption und Integration ins Gebäudeleitsystem spendiert habe.
Die alte Anlage ist gut 40 Jahre alt und hat über ihre Lebenszeit schon das ein oder andere mehr oder weniger lieblos dahingerotzte Retrofit erhalten. Jetzt wohnt sie in meiner Schrauberbude, bekommt zur Zeit eine komplette Motorrevision (die alten Deutz-Diesel sind zwar unkaputtbar aber wenn man schon mal dabei ist........) und eine Überarbeitung der Schaltanlage mit Nachrüstung einer Synchronisiervorrichtung. Die Steuerung an sich ist zwar auch schon ein paar Jährchen alt aber die Ersatzteilversorgung noch für mindestens zehn Jahre gesichert und sie kann fast alles was ich brauche.
Was das Dingen aber leider gar nicht kann ist kommunizieren - zumindest wenn der Kommunikationspartner nicht vom selben Hersteller ist wie sie selbst. Und genau da kommt jetzt die S7 ins Spiel. Die übernimmt den Signalaustausch aller Baugruppen nach aussen damit ich später irgendwann mal alle relevanten Betriebsparameter per Tablet abrufen kann. Da ich noch nicht weiss ob sich wirklich alles so realisieren lässt wie ich mir das vorstelle wird zur Zeit Hardware verwendet die halt einfach da ist und nichts kostet. Sollte irgendwann mal alles zufriedenstellend laufen kommt dort eine aktuelle 1200er Steuerung rein und die bisher verwendete 300er-Hardware wird entweder entsorgt oder fürs nächste Schauenwirmalobesgeht-Projekt verwendet - bin halt ein Spielkind 
Die kuriosen Verdrahtungsfarben entstammen einer Fehlbestellung - kann ich sonst nirgendwo brauchen und werden jetzt für Provisorien und Testaufbauten verwendet bis die jeweils knapp zwei Kilometer endlich verbraucht sind 

Firmware-Update und Direktanschluss der Baugruppe werde ich mal ausprobieren. Könnte aber ein paar Tage dauern, bin jobtechnisch gerade etwas eingespannt.


Gruß Tobi


----------



## Tobi P. (18 November 2019)

Moin,

so, nachdem ich nach langer Suche in der Raritätenkiste jetzt mal meinen alten USB-Profibusadapter gefunden habe konnte ich ein paar Dinge aufdröseln:

1. Die Baugruppen sind unter Adresse 4 auf dem Bus nicht erreichbar, quasi "kein Anschluss unter dieser Nummer"
2. Eine neu gekaufte Baugruppe aus aktueller Fertigung ist problemlos parametrierbar und auch unter Adresse 4 ganz normal auf dem Bus sichtbar und von der CPU erreichbar
3. Die alten Baugruppen verweigern alle fünf das versuchte Firmwareupdate
4. Ich verbuch das jetzt unter der Rubrik "kurios aber geht nicht und keiner weiss warum" 

Danke an alle die sich mit dem Thema beschäftigt und Lösungen vorgeschlagen haben!


Gruß Tobi


----------

